# Hey guys



## TripleXBullies (Feb 22, 2017)

I still want to go catch some trout with y'all! We need to coordinate that soon.


Just dropping in to say hi... I got a little ganoe with a trolling motor. My daughter caught this nice one on Saturday. Probably 5 lbs. On a little rattle trap.









Then a nice little Bill Dance pond in Cherokee county... Wow.. Definitely the biggest bass I've ever weighed. Likely my PB.
7.25lbs




3.9lbs




And my new truck.


----------



## ambush80 (Feb 23, 2017)

Good to hear from you.  Looks like life is treating you well.


----------



## 660griz (Feb 23, 2017)

Nice fish. Good times...I think. Is your daughter happy or scared to death of the fish?


----------



## TripleXBullies (Feb 23, 2017)

That's my oldest daughter, yes. She was pretty scared and excited reeling that fish in. I've got a video of it. I'll put it on Youtube and post it. She was grossed out by the fish. That has come to her with age. She hasn't always been like that.

I can't count how many 5+lbers I've caught in the last year... but I still get excited when I do lol. I definitely pushed her excitement with my own.


----------



## bullethead (Feb 23, 2017)

Living the dream xXx....congrats!


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 21, 2017)

Anyone up for some fishing yet???


----------



## WaltL1 (Jul 21, 2017)

TripleXBullies said:


> Anyone up for some fishing yet???


That's very cool!
Its hilarious that she's the one catching the fish like a pro and you are the one that's freaking out 
Congrats to Hailee!

"you're so weird" she says


----------



## TripleXBullies (Jul 21, 2017)

This was a few weeks later. We still laugh about her making fun of my OH MY GOSH!!!


----------

